# Poems, Short Stories, Artwork, and Other Junk I Wanna Share



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

First, a poem, geuss what its about.

Small, young, and slow
Rusty coat, large torso
Bred to win, determined to lose
They thught he was slow.
How dare they?
His fur was fire
He was wind
Run, oh run
How glorious 
How fun

And offto the first one 
It was small,it was short 
He did his best.

The tracks got bigger, the hooves were many.
And he got faster.

So that was why they set three crowns upon his mighty head.

But he was older
They sent him to a quiet place
And treated him like the royalty he was.

But then came the pain
It gripped the iron shod hooves that had carried him so far
It did not let go.

And then there was a needle
And it came to him
And it sank into his flesh
And lulled him to sleep, never to wake.


Just made that up as I went. No editing. Just writing.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

*Another??*

Yup. Just a few min. after the first. I'm awesome. This is something of a story about me. It doesnt really have a plot.

Im one of those people that isn'tvery good at talking to people. I always say the wrong thing. I have exactly three freinds, two of wich I feel nervous around. I feel nervous around alot of people. I wonder if I would have turned out differently I hadnt been bullied. Maybe I would have been outgoing. Maybe. Probably not. I may be book-smart (I'm a staight A student), but I'm not people smart. I'm not pretty either. People may say I am, but I know they just want to make me feel me good. I have older
parents, so I'm more mature than other kids my age. Thats another reason why I'm such a freak. I don't like boys. I'm just... different. I'm not even trying for a birthday party this year. Nobody will come, so why try? I geuss I'll just go out for dinner or somthing. Somthimes I just wanna hide in a deep, dark hole.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

shadowpony said:


> Yup. Just a few min. after the first. I'm awesome. This is something of a story about me. It doesnt really have a plot.
> 
> Im one of those people that isn'tvery good at talking to people. I always say the wrong thing. I have exactly three freinds, two of wich I feel nervous around. I feel nervous around alot of people. I wonder if I would have turned out differently I hadnt been bullied. Maybe I would have been outgoing. Maybe. Probably not. I may be book-smart (I'm a staight A student), but I'm not people smart. I'm not pretty either. People may say I am, but I know they just want to make me feel me good. I have older
> parents, so I'm more mature than other kids my age. Thats another reason why I'm such a freak. I don't like boys. I'm just... different. I'm not even trying for a birthday party this year. Nobody will come, so why try? I geuss I'll just go out for dinner or somthing. Somthimes I just wanna hide in a deep, dark hole.


Awwwww... this made me a little sad to read. You're just trying to find your way in the world. You're not a freak and different is a very good way to be (in my humble opinion). You're a thinker and I'll bet you just don't feel like the mainstream is a place you want hang out. Me either! 

As for being bullied, anyone who made you feel small is a person who doesn't like themselves very much and thinks that it's a way for them to fit in by looking "cool". It couldn't be further from the truth. I'll bet most of them go home at night and hate what they've done. 

Hang in there. You can rant here anytime


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks. Maybe I should have named this Shadowpony's Place to Vent Because Her Hormones are Driving Her Crazy. Lol. I shall leave you with yet another poem .

Mokingjay 

A flaming feather, a firey wing
A long curved beak, a pointed steel talon
A need for a song, a crave for a voice
A crave for a song forbidden to sing

Her love is confusing
Her love cannot be
Her love doesn't lie
Her love burns inside her
Her love won't die

A fight for entertainment
A fight in a ring
A fight for survival 
A fight for a king

An underground city
An underground cave 
An underground world 
That she must save

When it reaches the surface 
When so many die
When you start to wonder
When you know why




I love the Hunger Games


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Venting is good for the soul.

Daughter one day will ask me why she's such a freak (she is of course no such thing, and neither are you) and I will tell her that she comes from a very long line of people who genetically favour wicked humour, generous spirits and vast creativity rather than being overly concerned with handbags or how big one's bum looks in this year's bikini. 

And this, I shall say, brands her a successful member of her species, since bimbo-style popularity tends (at least in anyone worth the oxygen they consume) to reach its peak and then slide steadily into redundancy after 25 or so .. whereas kindness and cleverness don't. :-D

Keep writing. I'll be reading.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your poetry is beautiful. I thinknyou have real talent as a writer. I was bullied, too so I have an idea how you feel.


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks, Aus, dramaqueen. Let's see if this works. I'm gonna draw something with keyboard buttons, if that makes sense.

/\ /\
(. .) . -
|. .| . -
-- . . - 
(-------)
| | | | 
| | | |
| | | |
\/..........................\/...............\/


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Keep writing, Shadowpony! You have a talent for poetry. I also write poetry, and I'm told that I have a talent for it as well, but it would really take a lot for me to share it. I'll be here reading your poetry, too! Perhaps I'll type out one of mine on here sometime soon 
I was also bullied all throughout school, from kindergarten until senior year of high school. So, I can empathize with you there as well. Keep the poems coming!


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

There is a lot you can learn from a bully. A bully is insecure and needs more self-control. 

Your poetry is very good, I'm not much of a poet, but even I can tell! :-D


----------



## TigerRegalia (Jan 28, 2012)

Catfish Billy- why the frowny face underneath your avatar where it says "Location: England "?


----------

